# Waxstock 2022



## noddy r32

Hi guys and girls would anyone be interested in meeting at waxstock 2022 , all being well it will go ahead ! 
So we can catch up and put names to faces of detailing world ! Because I do feel we do have one of the best forums and the members are great and so helpful and also the peeps behind the scenes that run it and do a fantastic doing so :wave:
Just a idea if anyone’s interested 😊


----------



## muzzer

It isn't going ahead and there is a thread running

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=426443


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer said:


> It isn't going ahead and there is a thread running
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=426443


2022 is going ahead - 2021 isnt ...

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Argh...... for the love of....


----------



## Mark R5

muzzer said:


> Argh...... for the love of....


Attention to detail....kinda what this forum is all about  :devil: (please don't ban me)


----------



## Rappy

Mark R5 said:


> Attention to detail....kinda what this forum is all about  :devil: (please don't ban me)


:lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer

Mark R5 said:


> Attention to detail....kinda what this forum is all about  :devil: (please don't ban me)


Oh good....another to add to my list....


----------



## Mark R5

muzzer said:


> Oh good....another to add to my list....


Do I get a head start before you chase me with that bat :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

muzzer said:


> Oh good....another to add to my list....


:lol: Love the avata baseball bat


----------



## muzzer

Mark R5 said:


> Do I get a head start before you chase me with that bat :lol:


Not a chance......









*FIRE!!!*


----------



## noddy r32

Hi I c we doing well on this thread what have I started 😂


----------



## Griffy

Sorry, can’t make it this time…as I will be in Cancun and either sunning myself on the beach or ordering (another) drink from the pool bar  :lol:


----------



## mr.t

Not sure ill go. Few years ago i thought there seemed to be alot of bad organising and how people were entered and won put me off.

1) The strict rules of turning up with yellow fuel light on - caused alot of stress. 
wasted a full tank of view, turned up desperate to get the light on, got told to go around the corner and waste more fuel or i wouldnt be let in . Eventually got the light on for a girl to tell me"you didnt need a yellow light on as its a modern car".

2) mustang guy next to me (new shape) told me "i just turned up and i paid to go outside and the orgainisers let me inside" his attitude was "im not really into car cleaning. he then was a winner". 

3) Another car down the road also got "let in". So why are they charging people to be inside?

4) the amount of rubbish that won , some exceptional cars didnt win.

Im not a sore loser but i found it poor.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Griffy said:


> Sorry, can't make it this time…as I will be in Cancun and either sunning myself on the beach or ordering (another) drink from the pool bar  :lol:


Well that's a poor excuse, cor blimey what priorities some have :spam:
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vsideboy

mr.t said:


> 1) The strict rules of turning up with yellow fuel light on - caused alot of stress.


Rather not bother going if you have to drag all the rubbish from the bottom of your tank into the engine! Stupid rule.


----------



## Vans

Hopefully it will go ahead this year after being cancelled in 2020 and 2021.


----------



## mr.t

vsideboy said:


> Rather not bother going if you have to drag all the rubbish from the bottom of your tank into the engine! Stupid rule.


yep ridiculous. Wasted a full tank and then got there and the light came on briefly...and then disapeared....The marshall told me to move to the side and rev until the yellow light came on.

when it finally came on...a girl said "you dont need to have a yellow light".

absolute fuming.


----------



## WHIZZER

vsideboy said:


> Rather not bother going if you have to drag all the rubbish from the bottom of your tank into the engine! Stupid rule.


Think thats a rule of the arena ( due to fire regs etc)


----------



## Trix

Happy this is on.. I've been trying to get to this for five years.. yes five years.

Can't wait!


----------



## Vans

I wish the organizers would put some details on about this years event. Ie a list of what traders will be prrsent and also the admission price...


----------



## Trix

Vans said:


> I wish the organizers would put some details on about this years event. Ie a list of what traders will be prrsent and also the admission price...


I second that.. Not really that far away now.


----------



## Podie

Trix said:


> I second that.. Not really that far away now.


Thirded! :lol:


----------



## Vans

Trix said:


> I second that.. Not really that far away now.


No its not. They are really slow with giving out info.


----------



## Vans

Podie said:


> Thirded! :lol:


Looks like the are last minute with the info...


----------



## Jona4186

Trix said:


> I second that.. Not really that far away now.


Just saw on Instagram that tickets go on sale this Friday at 10am, no mention of price though.


----------



## Vans

Jona4186 said:


> Just saw on Instagram that tickets go on sale this Friday at 10am, no mention of price though.


Good good.


----------

